# VH1 Soul



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Is there any indication (a Dishplayer number) that Dish or DirecTV maybe interested in this channel?

If Viacom owns it, and Dish and DirecTV are in good terms with Viacom, havent seen a dispute yet with Viacom, how come the providers dont think about adding it?

I know there is little advertising or new programming for say on this channel, so Viacom probably doesnt care if the carriers carry it or not. And there are a DBS forum people that want PQ not new channel. But then personally I prefer the VH1 channels over Discovery channels, so where does one draw the line... If the channel is being offered cheap, I dont think Viacom is making providers pay alot for it, I think it would be a great addition.

Is BET on Jazz any good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2002)

Id like to see VH-1 Soul and VH-1 County on E*. A county music channel w/o Miss Cleo imagine that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

I am still waiting for MTV-X. We already have 2 country channels, but no 24 hour rock channels. MTV-2 plays too much hip hop.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

I cant wait until E* adds MTVX, I like country but theres nothing like making your subwoofer really pound to the beat of Godsmack, ACDC or Metallica.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2002)

I found out that VH1 network has a programming block on Mondays 10AM, I think, for VH1 Soul. Not bad. Better than MTV2.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

I would personally like to see VH1 Soul, VH1 Country, and MTV Hard Rock. I would like to get more information on the Independent Music Network too. It used to be on C-Band, but it is currently shut down and working on a relaunch for later this year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

With my DirecTiVo I am able to tape Vh1 and MTV Soul music blocks and FF commercials. VH1 Soul comes on 10am-11am on VH1 and Friday. I like Jill Scott, India Arie, Sade, R. Kelly and some Misse Elliott, Eve, Aaliyah, Brandy. 

They only show about 1 or 2 new videos per week, but I catch some more stuff on BET and other networks. I dont like hard-core rap. TiVo helps with FF for vidoes I've seen already or dont want to see. Even a 501 would work. I'm hoping Radio Shack wont carry certificates, but instead will have 501s, 721s in stock.


----------

